# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  LGI_1_94SD released.LG A100 and A100GO added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGI flasher - unlocker v1.94SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG A100 and A100GO.

----------

